# $98 DVD Harris Harrington



## mariehurst39 (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't know if this was mentioned before, but should I purchase the $98 DVD of "Depersonalization Recovery" by Harris? I am at my last stages of DP, and his articles were helpful, but will it take me over the edge and end this nightmare? lol

What do you think?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

You can download it on the Pirate Bay.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Honestly, I downloaded it on Pirate Bay, and I give 0 fucks. I'm sorry, but I wasn't going to pay for it. I'm at the first episode, and I don't recommend it already. Its too technical, it has too much terms. Honestly, this doesn't help a person that has dp. We are confused and our minds are blank, how are we expected to understand technical words?
Thank God that I didn't waste my money on his "cure".


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

As someone who has watched the vast majority of it, it's not something I would personally recommend.

Harris seems a clever guy and has clearly read quite a lot of dissociation and mental health related literature, and this is part of the problem, in my opinion.

He takes parts from several different schools of psychological thought and tries to force them into a framework of his own making which seems lacking in focus and confusing.

I don't, however think that he's a blatant troll as many think on this forum. I think he does think his program is genuinely helpful, and it probably is... for Harris Harrington.

I also can't help but wonder, since this is probably the most prominent dissociation community on the internet, why he doesn't engage with us in any way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

Harris.............. I'll try to keep this as polite as possible.

Pretty sure he's using DP as a way to make money. 98 Bucks? C'mon... If you had the answer, and knew people were suffering, wouldn't you want to just help?

He also see's only "ONE CAUSE" for DP, which is highly false.

I have never agreed with his methods but I cant tell you it wont work for you. I just think its way over priced.


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

could somebody tldr his cure for me?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I hate to be a party pooper but there is no cure for DP....

I keep reiterating this fact!

There are only ways to treat it and keep it at bay (Not make it go away permanently)

True chronic DP is always there in the background...

One of these days people on here will start listening to me when i say DP is a chemical imbalance that needs medicine to address the problem....Therapy, exercise, diet, lifestyle changes etc etc etc do nothing for it....

Sleep more, avoid stress at all costs and find the right MEDS!.....Thats the answer....

Nobody really knows what causes DP in an individual....So!...How does anybody expect to know how to cure it if we dont even know the cause in the first place...

By the way it absolutely can be made manageable! And you will get your life back! Its just not gonna be the way it was before!


----------



## EmmaBo (Aug 31, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> True chronic DP is always there in the background...


This is simply not true. I have recovered 100% (twice) and relapsed (twice). When it's there, it's there. When it's gone, it's gone. 'Chronic', it is not. Persisting, yes. Difficult to overcome, yes. But it IS transient.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

The guy looks like he gets facials. The thought of anyone contributing $98 towards his next one kind of sickens me. But with this forum as well as videos and other materials online, you should be able to work on your DPDR yourself, and for free. I like the big no-know on youtube, he's got some good stuff.


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> I hate to be a party pooper but there is no cure for DP....
> 
> I keep reiterating this fact!
> 
> ...


you say it like you have proof, there are many people who have recovered 100%. and a minority of them used meds.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Alan said:


> As someone who has watched the vast majority of it, it's not something I would personally recommend.
> 
> Harris seems a clever guy and has clearly read quite a lot of dissociation and mental health related literature, and this is part of the problem, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Honestly, some of the people on here are simply too draining to deal with. I don't mean to offend but if someone offers help and someone replies negativity because it doesn't personally help them, it makes it seem like an ordeal best avoided.


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

I watched this program for 3 times. It helped me a lot. But not just watching it, but using this information in the work with my psychologist. Harris is speaking about what was really happening in my family. And I feel it really have a connection with DP. But I am sure there are many other causes of DP, and this may not help every one.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll bet most of the people on this site came from dysfunctional families. Most won't realise this yet though, but they will in time.

What have you got to loose checking out Harris Harrington's videos? If you really have dpd that bad that your entire life is a mess, why wouldn't you? You know what they say... don't put a price on your health.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

"Harris Harrington" isn't even the real name of that person. Otherwise he wouldn't have registered his domain anonymously.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't know much about him, but a quick search shows me video that's full of very sound advice that anyone can use:


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sir Harris Harrington the 3rd is rather small minded in his belief that the root of DP for every single sufferer has the same cause, trauma. The most traumatic thing I've ever been through was taking out the garbage as a chore when I was 9.

From what I've seen, DP is beyond highly correlated with anxiety disorders (GAD, OCD, etc) and depression in MOST (NOT ALL) cases so pursuing CBT, ERP (if you have OCD), using pharmaceuticals if you wish, making healthy lifestyle adjustments, avoiding ALL drugs/alcohol/caffeine and other stimulating substances, etc would be a good approach to making progress with your disorder.

Good luck.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Alex617 said:


> Honestly, some of the people on here are simply too draining to deal with. I don't mean to offend but if someone offers help and someone replies negativity because it doesn't personally help them, it makes it seem like an ordeal best avoided.


So I guess I'm not the only one with this sentiment eh Alan?

Your friend,

apoplexy


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2016)

RPJ said:


> I downloaded this from the pirate bay. It sucks dick. All it is, is a bunch of hour long videos where he sits on a couch and robotically spews a bunch of unlistenable garbage and personal theories on what the condition is caused by despite having absolutely no credentials or a degree in psychology to his name. He even reads from a book he bought in one video. Total trash. If he truly had experienced DP he should know how difficult it is for anyone with the condition to pay attention and retain information. It would be hard enough to absorb this information in short bursts, but his videos are each like an hour and a half long and he drones endlessly with no visual aids. He doesn't even make eye contact with the camera a majority of the time.


I tend to think that these people who speak in a very verbose way on a subject are scatter-gunning and confused, and don't really understand what they are talking about - they are trying to convince themselves by convincing others. I read once that we should be wary of placing too much emphasis on the last thing we did, but these guys are egotists and decide the part they found is the be-all-and-end-all.

I remember when I was still a teenager finding a website that promised to cure my anxiety. Charles Linden, "The Linden Method." (I would group him with Harrington.) The page went on and on, my hope was rising, then I finally got to the bottom of the page: £200. Need I say more? I couldn't afford that. Vulture.

There's no information that can't be put in an affordable paperback.

It's not that these people haven't found something, but you have to factor in the greed and narcissistic qualities that go with them, so take what you need, and hopefully don't give them a dime.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

King Elliott said:


> The most traumatic thing I ever experienced was watching Harris Harrington for 10 hours.


He is definitely a very awkward guy. He lacks the human quality that I admire in someone like youtuber bignoknow.


----------



## EmmaBo (Aug 31, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> It may not be chronic for you personally, but it is for some people, myself included. Saying that it is transient per se is false. I have chronic DP/DR & have had it for 26 years, & I can assure you that it is there all the time, every second of every minute. I also have no anxiety, I got rid of 99% of my anxiety 6 years ago & my DP/DR levels remained the same.
> 
> DP is not the exact same experience for everyone, & you cannot assume to know what others experiences of it are based merely on your own. In other words; one size does not fit all. That applies to causes, triggers, & any personal cures that people may find.


Am really sorry. I didn't mean to be didactic. What I meant was that I believe anyone can recover from DP, based on my experience, and your experience may prove transient yet. Sorry again for expressing myself in the wrong way; your response to my post did belie some anxiety on your part, so I do wonder if it is true you have 'no anxiety'. Again, I don't know, I am just one person.


----------



## EmmaBo (Aug 31, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> No, not anxiety, just frustration. Too many idiots on here measuring others by their own experiences, another reason I stepped down as a mod. You're right, you really don't know anything about me. Welcome to my ignore list.


Oh my god I am really sorry. You've misinterpreted me grossly and I feel awful about it. I meant it when I said I was just one person. I don't know anything about you at all and I don't claim to. I was trying to offer something constructive and hopeful when I said I wondered if anxiety was a factor. If I got it wrong I am sorry. I try to be positive and helpful to others, as I have had this thing three times and am still suffering. Of course people will compare themselves to others - it's the nature of the forum - and I apologised for being didactic. You are on my welcome list even if I am not on yours. I believe in people and don't think anyone is an idiot. Kindest wishes and positive thoughts.


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

If I recovered and could make a detailed guide to help other people I would never charge a cent. I never trust someone who's trying to sell me something.


----------



## b7wagon (Jan 2, 2017)

If I recovered and could make a detailed guide to help other people I would never charge a cent. I never trust someone who's trying to sell me something.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

In such a position, I might charge a fee, but a very small and affordable price. I think that is fair. Maybe like 20 pounds but I would give out lots of free content and be completely transparent that any package that I am trying to sell, has ALL of the information in it that you need to recover.

TBH, I do believe that packages people put together CAN be helpful, however, I have used such things before (in a different area), and ended up doing far, far more damage than good. I think you have just got to find a good psychiatrist and possibly a good therapist, or whichever professionals you feel that you need, and go with that.

Do what feels right.


----------



## F. K. (Apr 27, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance as i've recently discovered about dp/dr and i am convinced i have it as i've experienced many of the symptoms i've read.

In my opinion each individual has been through different experiences that might have caused this. For me i think it's been getting bullied by other children, not expressing myself with my parents and getting isolated, watching movies, playing video games that provided me with a new reality to see things and with comfort and a get away ticket from reality and pain and responsibility, from the overthinking of negative thoughts and the words i've used to talk to myself like "you are a loser" "you are worthless" "i hate being me", from comparing to others and getting jealous, from getting closed to myself, from over eating unhealthy foods, from not exercising enough, from sleep deprivation for years, from alcohol and smoking cigarettes, from the anxiety that all these things have caused me and depression over the years non stop 24/7 have caused me come to a place where my body said enough and shut down everything, felt numb to everything and everyone and had a blank mind where no conversations in my head took place anymore as a result the stress and anxiety that i have felt have stopped completely including all the feelings and thoughts.

So i believe there are some things you could do that could help. I Just discovered about dp/dr so i just started experimenting with these things and i will practice them everyday so don't take my word for it but take it as something you could try. Also i'd like to hear your opinions of my comment and criticism as i am new here so again excuse my ignorance.

Eating healthy for our own individual needs. Each of us has a unique body and physiology, our brain has been exposed to different experiences and thoughts and has been damaged or degenerated in different ways. So taking into account who you are, what you did in the past, what your body tolerates and what not, searching about foods for the brain and about your unique needs and changing your diet could impact how your brain works. I bought 2 books about health of the brain and nutrition and while i haven't read them yet i believe they will provide some useful info i can start applying in my lifestyle. The one is "healing with whole foods" and the other is "why isn't my brain working?"

Exercising. Exercise might put stress into the body but it also has many other benefits too for your brain and your health in general. So exercising is a must for all human beings in my opinion.

Doing some form of mindfulness practices like yoga, stretching and breathing. These will help connect the body with the mind. It will help getting in touch with your body.

Meditation. Can help you train your mind. There are loads of types of mediation so the typical sitting and breathing might not work for all.

Breathing exercises and diaphragmatic breathing. Like breathe for 4 sec, hold for 4, exhale for 4 and hold for 4 or you can change the numbers how you like.

Massage and acupressure.

Writing a journal. I have started doing this and i write everyday what i do, where i go, how i feel if i feel even the tiniest feeling or why i feel it, what i think if i think anything or even just dumping out ideas and stuff that i remember from the past. It's like that narrative exercise. Like collecting pieces of the puzzle of who you are.

Another thing that might help similar to journal is to gather all of the people in your life that you have met either from pictures or memory and put each one photo of each person in a piece of paper, write their name and below start writing about that person, who he is, what you did with them, how you met them, everything that you can think about that person. It might help in the long run to form new perception about that person.

Also another thing that has helped me in some way is to think of the bigger picture. Like contemplate to the fact that the trees around you and all those things were here before you were born. Then think about what was happening before you were born? How your parents met? Who were they? What they were doing? They were 2 people who came together and formed a relationship and you were created. It's hard for me to really realize this even though am writing it, but when i do come to a realization is brings me back even for a second to the reality and seriousness of things.

Sleeping. And not just sleeping more hours but smarter. There are loads of factors that take into place for a good night sleep that might heal you or not. Like having your phones and pc around while you sleep disrupts the melatonin hormone responsible for sleeping and you don't get a good sleep. Or exercising in the morning and getting exposed to sun at morning times can boost your cortisol levels which then in the night will go down and your melatonin levels will rise resulting to sleep much better. Or drinking chamomile before sleep. Or having a flower in your room to provide you with more oxygen. Or remove any artificial lights from your room and close windows if you are exposed to artificial light. Or between 22.00 and 2.00 your growth hormone rises up and you get the most benefits of sleep at those times. Or waking up without breaking your REM cycles. There is this book called "sleep smarter" by shawn stevenson if you are interested to learn more or you can learn from googling it.

Socializing. I believe it played a part in my life being isolated all the time away from the world that have caused me lose the grip from reality. Socializing might help bring back that awareness.

Or maybe some positive affirmations. Your subconscious mind is the servant of your conscious mind so whatever you tell yourself it obeys and it makes it happen. So for example if you say you won't get out of the dp/dr disorder ever it will happen. So the point of this, is that we should be careful of how we talk to ourselves and how we talk in general.

Anyway, i don't claim that these things will cure someone and i don't claim i've been cured cause am far from it. But it's some things that i have gathered and read from and maybe by combining these practices along with a professional therapist if you want to get one might help boost your progress.

I will start practicing most of them everyday and i will post if i see any difference.


----------

